

Sudotrap - css toolkit built on top of html5 boilerplate - gnuwilliam
http://gnuwilliam.github.io/sudotrap/

======
gnuwilliam
Hi guys! I wonder if you could give me a feedback about this project I
started. That would be great!

Thanks! :)

------
duiker101
a very good project to improve your css skills! You will for sure get a nice
all around experience!

Only thing that struck me hard were the colours on the header... really...
strong... maybe to much!

~~~
gnuwilliam
Thanks for the feedback! I will figure something out about the header colors.
:-)

I'm really happy with this project, and I hope I can move forward with it.

